# Sadayoshi knife



## MindTone (Aug 14, 2019)

I bought this Sadayoshi off the bay, it was sold as a gyuto but I'd like to call it a kaibou considering how thick it is 
I'd like to to know anything there is about the maker/brand depending on which one it is


----------

